# Radio display problems



## petah50 (Jun 9, 2004)

Anyone have any problems with the display in there factory radio? I have a 2004 325I. In the morning especially when it is cold I lose horizontal lines from my display, anyone else have this issue? I am taking the car in for service in January, so I will discuss this with BMW. Just wanted to know if this has been an issue for anyone else.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

petah50 said:


> Anyone have any problems with the display in there factory radio? I have a 2004 325I. In the morning especially when it is cold I lose horizontal lines from my display, anyone else have this issue? I am taking the car in for service in January, so I will discuss this with BMW. Just wanted to know if this has been an issue for anyone else.


There's someone on e46fanatics.com that has a similar problem, although he has some
other issues also. See here: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=217661


----------



## petah50 (Jun 9, 2004)

sky said:


> There's someone on e46fanatics.com that has a similar problem, although he has some
> other issues also. See here: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=217661


Thanks for the link! Exactly what my radio is doing, lucily I don't have the dash problems.


----------

